

How Sticky Is Membership on Facebook? Just Try Breaking Free - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/11/technology/11facebook.html?ex=1360386000&en=a3dab29e8dd0e185&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
msteigerwalt
I attempted to delete my Facebook account over the last week and it has been a
grueling experience. I tried to change my name to "Delete Me", but that name
is on the list of names you're not allowed to change your name to.

I've had to go directly to Facebook "customer support". I was asked what email
address I used to create my account. I answered with the email that I was
using. I was then told that I couldn't have my account deleted because I
needed to respond from one of the email addresses associated with my account.
Yet, presumably they had some way to confirm the security question they gave
me, regarding the address I used to set up the account. Doesn't that mean that
the sign-up email is associated with the account? (Sorry to be repetitive
here; it makes me dizzy, too.)

I'm slightly concerned that the reason they won't delete my data is that
they've already sold it to Satan.

------
Xichekolas
Surely filling all your personal information fields with obscenities and
changing your name to something that insults facebook would get your account
terminated. I haven't tried, but hopefully that would work. Anyone heard of
doing this?

~~~
breily
I have tried this, and it won't allow you to change your information to any
common obscenities, etc. A message box pops up that says something like,
"Please enter your real name." Maybe its possible if you get really creative,
but I didn't have the patience to try.

